
New Zealand considers freight as possible source of new coronavirus cluster - xbmcuser
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-newzealand-idUSKCN25801P
======
fendy3002
So does it means that coronavirus can survive for longer time in refrigerated
area, than the initial expectation?

